# I WANT TO PUT SPOKES ON MY 47 NEED SUGGESTIONS...



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

ANYBODY HAVE SPOKES ON A BOMB WITH O.G. 6 LUG... WHAT WILL FIT??? WANT TO RUN 14 "S 100 SPOKE DEEP DISH....ANY SUGGESTIONS?????


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

14"s will fit if you don't plan on lowering it a whole lot.. I put 13"s on mine, but dropped it 4" in the back and 3" in the front.. rode perfect without the fenderlip rubbing the tire! Give me a second I'll post pics..


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

run pancakes all around 14x7 standard. never liked the look of spoke rims sticking out past the rear fender. looks goofy. cut down rear end to make them tuck in.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

You can see how the fender lip just hugged the sidewall of the tire.. I could load the back full of weight and the leafsprings were nice and stiff.. But, all that is getting changed out this winter! Swapping an S-10 rearend back there which is roughly 3" shorter, so I can slam it on the ground!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

OLDTIME47 said:


> run pancakes all around 14x7 standard. never liked the look of spoke rims sticking out past the rear fender. looks goofy. cut down rear end to make them tuck in.


:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

heres mine with a custom built ford 9" and c-notched .


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

SANTO_DIABLO said:


> heres mine with a custom built ford 9" and c-notched .


*ooo Nice!*


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Catalyzed said:


> *ooo Nice!*


x2 uffin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

johnnyc626 said:


> ANYBODY HAVE SPOKES ON A BOMB WITH O.G. 6 LUG... WHAT WILL FIT??? WANT TO RUN 14 "S 100 SPOKE DEEP DISH....ANY SUGGESTIONS?????


these are old school mcleans, with a factory 13x 7 with 6 lug for a bomb, super hard to find you can run the stock cap, i went with the spinner cap


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)

heres mine standards all the way around mild notch rides perfect sorry for the crappy phone pic


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

johnnyc626 said:


> ANYBODY HAVE SPOKES ON A BOMB WITH O.G. 6 LUG... WHAT WILL FIT??? WANT TO RUN 14 "S 100 SPOKE DEEP DISH....ANY SUGGESTIONS?????


i got a set of pankacke zeniths coming in 14x7 with a 6 ug adapters, gonna sell these cheap to move them out


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOT THESE FOR SALE,14X7 72 SPOKE 4 ORIGINAL CAMBELL ZENITHS, ALL 4 ARE IN VERY NICE CONDITION, NO CURB DAMAGE, JUST NEED TO BE POLISHED UP, HAVE A SET OF 6 LUG ADAPTERS, AND NEW 2 WING HEX ZENITH KNOCK OFFS NEED THEM OUT OF MY WAY, ASAP! YOU CAN HAVE THM FOR 600.00


----------

